# The DG Conductors and Orchestras series



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

Hello all. So I ran into this line of recordings after seeing one of Hurwitz' videos talking about the Karajan box, which I later picked up and have been enjoying what I've heard of it so far.

So they're 8 disc sets from DG as follows:
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/series/3691/browse

Boulez & The Cleveland Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa & Boston Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi & Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Daniel Barenboim & Orchestre de Paris
Carlo Maria Giulini & Wiener Philharmoniker
Abbado & The Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Bernstein & The Wiener Philharmoniker
Karajan & The Berliner Philharmoniker

I'm wondering if anyone else here has any of these box sets. I'm pretty new to (serious) classical music listening and am strongly considering grabbing a few of the other boxes besides Karajan. They seem reasonably priced and there seems to be some good recordings in each of them.

Has anyone else here purchased any of these sets? Thoughts?


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I bought the Abbado/CSO box and really like it.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I have the Giulini box largely because I was after his Vienna Brahms set - beautifully recorded but at what can only described as stately speeds - an aquired taste I guess but I find them very enjoyable. Also a few excellent Bruckner recordings.
A set that is well worth the buying but I would strongly suggest sampling - which I know you do!


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

jegreenwood said:


> I bought the Abbado/CSO box and really like it.


I'm actually giving this one some consideration even though I just bought his DG symphonies box (mostly for the Brahms and Mendelssohn). Fortunately (?) there's no overlap between the two. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

Malx said:


> I have the Giulini box largely because I was after his Vienna Brahms set - beautifully recorded but at what can only described as stately speeds - an aquired taste I guess but I find them very enjoyable. Also a few excellent Bruckner recordings.
> A set that is well worth the buying but I would strongly suggest sampling - which I know you do!


For some reason that's the only one out of all eight box sets that's not available for download. I was hoping someone here would have some thoughts on it as all of the Bruckner recordings in it end up on one of Trout's lists. I'll have to give the Brahms a listen. Thanks for the input.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

Does anyone have any thoughts on Barenboim and the Orchestre de Paris? I don't see any of these recordings come up often around here.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

The Abbado/CSO box should be top-notch....that was a great combination.


----------



## Mathias Broucek (Feb 18, 2020)

I was very pleased with Boulez / Cleveland. The others had too many duplicates for me


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm not a huge Bernstein fan, and my sense, from NY music critics at the time, was that his NYPO recordings were better than his VPO recordings. So I don't have any of them.

Would this be a good starter set?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

You can't beat these sets for the low price. Some of the individual CDs included cost more than the 8 disc sets. These are great for introductory collections if you're just getting into the music. The Karajan includes a lot of great music. Presto sells these sets for around 18 dollars during their annual Nov-Jan box set sale.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I have the Abbado box and can recommend it. I have most of the recordings on the Boulez box (except for the Messiaen) and can highly recommend that one.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

Heck148 said:


> The Abbado/CSO box should be top-notch....that was a great combination.





Mathias Broucek said:


> I was very pleased with Boulez / Cleveland. The others had too many duplicates for me





D Smith said:


> I have the Abbado box and can recommend it. I have most of the recordings on the Boulez box (except for the Messiaen) and can highly recommend that one.


Thanks for the feedback on these. It sounds like Karajan, Abbado, Giulini and Boulez are good picks for those of us who don't already have the recordings.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

starthrower said:


> You can't beat these sets for the low price. Some of the individual CDs included cost more than the 8 disc sets. These are great for introductory collections if you're just getting into the music. *The Karajan includes a lot of great music.* Presto sells these sets for around 18 dollars during their annual Nov-Jan box set sale.


I got the Karajan box a a few days back and it's been very enjoyable. That's kind of why I started this thread, to see if the other sets were also worthwhile. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

jegreenwood said:


> I'm not a huge Bernstein fan, and my sense, from NY music critics at the time, was that his NYPO recordings were better than his VPO recordings. So I don't have any of them.
> 
> Would this be a good starter set?


I am also interested in the answer to this question.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

It's too bad DG isn't releasing their Giulini/CSO recordings - the best Mahler 9, Dvorak 8, Schubert 9,8, Mussorgsky Oix, Britten Serenade, etc...really excellent stuff...


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

If you like Seiji Ozawa (I do, I know a lot of people don’t), there’s also a Deutsche Grammophon “complete recordings” 50-CD set that’s more economical. I bought it for about 70 USD, less than 2 USD per disc, and these are top quality 16-bit/44.1 kHz recordings.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I am also interested in the answer to this question.


As far as the Mahler 5th, the consensus is that the DG performance is superior to the NYP. But I don't really care what music critics think. I just buy what I like. I don't know why they decided on Shostakovich 6 & 9 for the box. Bernstein's DG recording of No.1 & 11 is the highly acclaimed album.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Correction on the Bernstein. I meant to say Nos.1 & 7 (Leningrad)


----------



## Mathias Broucek (Feb 18, 2020)

Heck148 said:


> It's too bad DG isn't releasing their Giulini/CSO recordings - the best Mahler 9, Dvorak 8, Schubert 9,8, Mussorgsky Oix, Britten Serenade, etc...really excellent stuff...


There's a 4 CD set of all his DG CSO recordings and a companion LAPO set


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Mathias Broucek said:


> There's a 4 CD set of all his DG CSO recordings and a companion LAPO set


Five discs. Available as a FLAC download from Presto for $26.75. Not the world's greatest bargain, but reasonable. Downloading it now.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Mathias Broucek said:


> There's a 4 CD set of all his DG CSO recordings and a companion LAPO set


Duplicate entry . . . .


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

jegreenwood said:


> Five discs. Available as a FLAC download from Presto for $26.75. Not the world's greatest bargain, but reasonable. Downloading it now.


Do you have a link?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Do you have a link?


https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7997611--giulini-in-america-ii-the-chicago-recordings


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Mathias Broucek said:


> There's a 4 CD set of all his DG CSO recordings


Yes, I have that...very fine set.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

starthrower said:


> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7997611--giulini-in-america-ii-the-chicago-recordings


Great. I appreciate it.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Unneccessary post removed.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

Malx said:


> I have the Giulini box largely because I was after his Vienna Brahms set - beautifully recorded but at what can only described as stately speeds - an aquired taste I guess but I find them very enjoyable. Also a few excellent Bruckner recordings.
> A set that is well worth the buying but I would strongly suggest sampling - which I know you do!


I listened to his Brahms 1 and loved it. I thought the tempo was fine. Consistent with Bruno and Klemperer, which I love. I ended up pulling the trigger on the set. I appreciate the input.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I listened to his Brahms 1 and loved it. I thought the tempo was fine. Consistent with Bruno and Klemperer, which I love. I ended up pulling the trigger on the set. I appreciate the input.


Glad to be of service :tiphat:


----------

